# Neuer Kühler muss her



## muski14 (1. November 2020)

Nabend,
habe seit ca. 2 Monaten das Problem, dass meine CPU beim ersten Hochfahren des Tages zu heiß wurde dauerhaft direkt bei 75+, was man auch von der Drehanzahl der Lüfter und dessen Lautstärke feststellen konnte. Nach 1 bis 2 Neustarts ging es dann immer wieder, Temperaturen (laut CoreTemp) im Normalzustand bei max 45.
Seit gestern kann ich aber Neustarten so oft ich will, die Temperatur bleibt bei 75+. Habe dann den İnnenraum gereinigt und WLP ausgetauscht, Ergebnis sogar schlechter, die WLP davor war wohl besser aufgetragen.
Nun ich hatte mich beim ersten Auftreten des Problems schon telefonisch an einen Fachmann gewendet. Der konnte mir da nicht viel weiterhelfen. Ich glauve mich zu erinnern, er meinte es läge an der CPU, weil solange sich die Lüfter vom Kühler drehen sei der Kühler in Ordnung. Nahya, nach meinem vergegblichem Versuch mit der WLP gestern und den darauffolgenden Problemen, denke ich trotzdem, dass es an der Kühlung liegt.

Nichtdestotrotz werde ich den Rechner morgen trotzdem bei einem Fachmann abgeben, um das Problem endgültig zu lösen.

Falls es doch am Kühler liegt, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Habe schon gelesen, dass der Liquid Freezer 360 Preis-Leistung das beste sein soll.
Nun zu meinem Rechner. ich habe den Rechner seit 2016 oder 2017 und war/ bin immer zufrieden gewesen von der Leistung und der Lautstärke.

*Specs *

Cpu: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 8x 3.60GHz
Gpu: 11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC Aktiv
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR4 3200mhz
Mboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
Cooler: be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Memory: 1TB Samsung 960 Evo M.2, 4TB WD Gold
Power: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
Case: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. November 2020)

Nehme Mal an das deine Aio die erste Serie von Bequiet ist. 

Die ist fehlerhaft in der Pumpe. Hätte die 240mm Version und die ist mir auch abgeraucht.

Nimm eine Aktuelle Aio und du wirst glücklich werden.


----------



## Noel1987 (1. November 2020)

Ich glaub nicht das du jetzt so dermaßen Temperatur einsparst wenn du von der einen aio zur anderen wechselst

Zur wlp
Ein erbsengroßer Tropfen auf die Mitte reicht dann kühler festmachen

CPU Übertaktet?
Vllt Pumpe Aussetzer oder ausgefallen ?
Nur das die Lüfter sich drehen ist man kein Anzeichen dafür das die Pumpe in Ordnung ist

Dragon AMD war schneller xD


----------



## Albatros1 (1. November 2020)

Wozu Wasserkühlung_?  Habe beim 3700x den Fuma 2 und hatte bei 30 Grad Mühe den auf 73 Grad zu bekommen. Gerade habe ich etwas über 30 Grad im Leerlauf, im Netz 37. Bei Last etwas über 60.
Verstehe nicht weshalb mit 200 Euro oder mehr bei Wasserkühlung kaum weniger oder sogar höhere Temps herauskommen als mit einer billigen, einfachen Luftlösung.  Scheint wohl ein Trendthema oder Bastelwut zu sein.


----------



## facehugger (1. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wozu Wasserkühlung_?  Habe beim 3700x den Fuma 2 und hatte bei 30 Grad Mühe den auf 73 Grad zu bekommen. Gerade habe ich etwas über 30 Grad im Leerlauf, im Netz 37. Bei Last etwas über 60.
> Verstehe nicht weshalb mit 200 Euro oder mehr bei Wasserkühlung kaum weniger oder sogar höhere Temps herauskommen als mit einer billigen, einfachen Luftlösung.  Scheint wohl ein Trendthema oder Bastelwut zu sein.


Es ist halt aktuell "hip" so einen Pseudo-Wasserkasten zu haben. Solche Kühllösungen bringen es meist eh nicht viel besser wie ein potenter Luftkühler, zudem ist dieser wartungsfrei. Allerdings will so einen dicken Klotz eben auch nicht jeder im Blickfeld seines Glasfensters mit Blinki-Blinki von Mobo/RAM/Graka und anderem Gedöhns haben

Eine *richtige *Wasserkühlung schlägt zudem mit mehreren Hundert Talern zu Buche und ist auch deutlich potenter...

Gruß


----------



## Richu006 (1. November 2020)

Eine richtige Wasserkühlunt ist auch nur potenter mit entsprechender Radiatorfläche...

Eine AIO mit 240mm Radiator ist nicht wesentlich schlechter als ein costum loop mit 240mm radiator.

Abgesehen davon ist ne AIO einfagh schöner als nen Towerkühler.


Wenn die temps so schlecht sind. Mit deiner AIO ists bestimmt die Pumpe.

Würde erklähren weshalb mehrere neustarts evtl. Etwas gebracht haben.

Vieleicht lief die pumpe so beim 2-3 Startversuch dann an.

Und jetzt hat sie komplett den Dienst guittiert


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wozu Wasserkühlung_?  Habe beim 3700x den Fuma 2


Genau den würde ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. November 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Es ist halt aktuell "hip" so einen Pseudo-Wasserkasten zu haben. Solche Kühllösungen bringen es meist eh nicht viel besser wie ein potenter Luftkühler, zudem ist dieser wartungsfrei. Allerdings will so einen dicken Klotz eben auch nicht jeder im Blickfeld seines Glasfensters mit Blinki-Blinki von Mobo/RAM/Graka und anderem Gedöhns haben
> 
> Eine *richtige *Wasserkühlung schlägt zudem mit mehreren Hundert Talern zu Buche und ist auch deutlich potenter...
> 
> Gruß


Habe nichts gegen Wasserkühlung. Nur solange eine Luftkühlung es gut schafft ist es eben die billigste, leiseste und wartungsfreie Alternative.
Da ich meine Glaswand nie eingesetzt habe ist mir der Maschinenraum egal. Der Aufwand bei Wasser ist mir zu groß und den Platz spare ich mir. Hatte auch nie eine Anlage die man mit Luft nicht kühlen konnte. Mit nem 10 Euro Kühler und Lüfter wirds natürlich nichts. Man muß schon zur Oberklasse greifen, aber das ist immer noch viel günstiger als Wasser.
Aber wers mag, bitte. Ist vielleicht auch eine schöne Bastelarbeit. Das wäre das einzige das mich reizen würde. Aber die Zuverlässigkeit und Wartungsfreiheit ist mir doch lieber.
Stimmt, eine Lichtorgel würde der durch die Größe stören. Paßt auch nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## muski14 (2. November 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das du jetzt so dermaßen Temperatur einsparst wenn du von der einen aio zur anderen wechselst
> 
> Zur wlp
> Ein erbsengroßer Tropfen auf die Mitte reicht dann kühler festmachen
> ...


Nichts ist übertaktet. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich 1 Ram nicht richtig eingesteckt habe, weil das Bios mir 8gb anzeigt statt 16. Daran liegts aber auch nicht. Weil ich den Ram erst nach dem 2. WLP Versuch rein und rausgesteckt hatte.
Höchstwahrscheinlich ist die Pumpe/ der Kühle hinüber. Habe leider keinen Ersatzkühler zuhause sonst hätte ich die Prognose selber gemacht. Um sicherzugehen werde ich den Rechner gleich abgeben. 

Immernoch die Frage: Falls es der Kühler ist, Liquid Freezer 360 ? Oder bessere alternative. Habe schon gesehen, dass Luftkühler vorgeschlagen werden, das Budget ist aber kein Problem und weil ich mit der WaKü zufrieden und mit Luftkühlern nur Problme hatte, belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. November 2020)

Es gibt natürlich bessere. Wenn deine Alte nur 3-4 Jahre gehalten hat ist es eher ein schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Gut, 90 Euro sind billig aber natürlich für die Lebensdauer, wenn sie repräsentativ ist, eigentlich recht teuer. Dazu kommen die jetzigen Reparaturkosten. Der Händler wird was vorschlagen.
Viell. melden sich noch welche die andere Fabrikate/Modelle vorschlagen.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. November 2020)

MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R​Pumpe sitzt im Radiator und wird über Lüfter gekühlt und nicht wie bei vielen durch die CPU aufgeheizt
Nicht zu teuer liegt bei 130 Euro
Sieht mmn auch nicht schlecht aus


Wenn das Budget sonst keine Rolle spielt
Custom wasserkühlung
Da bist du aber so ca. Bei 290 Euro

Alphacool nexxxos st30 63 Euro
EK Quantum kinetic ddc Pumpe AGB 113 Euro
Aquacomputer kyros next am4 60 Euro
Schlauch Flüssigkeit fittinge 50 Euro

Hast dort aber alles selber in der Hand
Kannst Wartung machen Dichtungen tauschen Flüssigkeit wechseln

Da hast du aber schon keine schlechte custom


----------



## muski14 (2. November 2020)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R​Pumpe sitzt im Radiator und wird über Lüfter gekühlt und nicht wie bei vielen durch die CPU aufgeheizt
> Nicht zu teuer liegt bei 130 Euro
> Sieht mmn auch nicht schlecht aus
> 
> ...


Also, habe jetzt selber den Kühler gewechselt (provisorisch default ryzen kühler von dem netten IT-Experten bekommen) und die Temperatur ist konstant im grünen Bereich.

Ergo es lag am Kühler.
Nun, danke für eure Antworten erstmal. Eine Luftkühlung als auch Custom WaKü bevorzuge ich nicht. Ich würde gerne eine fertige WaKü ohne Wartungen kaufen. Als Kaufempfehlungen habe ich nun den MSI Mag Coreliquid 360R und den Liquid Freezer 360 (von Arctic?). 

Hift es zu erwähnen, wie mein jetziger Kühler platziert war ? Falls ja, waren es 3 Senkrechte 360 Lüfter vorne am DarkBase Pro 900 Gehäuse. Würden die oben genannten 2 Kühler auch genauso perfekt passen ? (Habe hinten noch einen Lüfter)

Danke für die Antworten vornherab


----------



## Noel1987 (2. November 2020)

Die Radiatoren geben sich von den Maßen nichts 
Wenn der eine passt dann passt der andere in der Regel auch

Die custom war nur ein Vorschlag weil du wissen wolltest ob es was besseres gibt


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2020)

muski14 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine fertige WaKü ohne Wartungen kaufen.


Die gibt es nicht.
Vergiß einfach die Wasserkühlung.
Man kann bis 100W CPU_Pv konventionell mit Luft kühlen.

Ich hab einen Ryzen 9 3900 unhörbar mit Luft gekühlt.
Der läuft mit gutem Luftzug im (großen) Fractal Design Define R5 unter 45°C im Idle und unter 80°C bei Vollast (Prime).

Wenn man sehr leise Gehäuselüfter einsetzt, hört man auch unter Last fast nichts.
Die Grafikkarte sollte man extra Feintunen.
Dann rauscht die Kiste ganz schwach bei Shadow of the Tombraider.

Eine Wasserkühlung bringt einfach nur unnötigenWartungsaufwand mit sich.
Bei höheren abzuführenden Leistungen ist sie wohl besser.


----------



## muski14 (5. November 2020)

Also ich stehe jetzt zwischen der WaKü MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R, Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 oder der Luftkühlung Fuma 2. Bessere Empfehlungen oder was würdet ihr empfehlen ? 
Meine Specs seht ihr oben ja. Kälter desto besser und meinen alten Kühler habe ich null gehört, der gleiche Geräuschpegel wäre auch gut. Budget spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, aber ich habe nicht genug Ahnung von Custom WaKüs um mich damit zumzuschlagen.


----------



## Noel1987 (5. November 2020)

Custom wasserühlung 
Einbauen 
Fittinge dran schrauben 
Schlauch schneiden und Komponenten verbinden 
Pumpe zum Kühler zum Radiator zur Pumpe 
Befüllen 

Pumpe wird meist über Lüfteranschluss am MB gesteuert 
Lüfter genauso


----------



## muski14 (8. November 2020)

Sry, bevor ich mir eine Custom WaKü hole muss ich mich noch länger mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Ich war ja mit der fertigen zufrieden. Also was empfehlst du mir den beiden oben empfohlenen ? Die Wakü müsste doch besser kühlen und leiser sein oder nicht ? Falls das so ist oder beide gleich sind von den Leistungen, hol ich mir die trotzdem die WaKü. Einfach eine Bestätigung bitte.


----------



## Noel1987 (8. November 2020)

Du hast bei einer custom wasserühlung eine größere effektive Kühlfläche auf der CPU 
Dazu kommt daß du einen AGB hast - mehr Wasser erwärmt sich langsamer 
Die Pumpe nicht an der CPU die zusätzlich mit wärmt 

Wenn Mal die Pumpe defekt ist brauchst du nur diese neu zu kaufen 
Einmal im Jahr Wechsel ich die Schläuche die Kühlflüssigkeit die Dichtungen
Arbeitsaufwand 1 Stunde preislich bei 20 Euro 

Nutze keine Kühlflüssigkeit mit Pastellfarben
Sieht super aus erweitert aber die Wartung wegen Reinigung um mindestens 2 Stunden und auf jede 3 Monate bis 6 Monate 

Mein 3800x bleibt so im CPU Limit bei 60 Grad @4.45 GHz


----------



## muski14 (5. Januar 2021)

Ist zwar schon was her. Aber MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R oder Arctic Liquid Freezer 360 ? Wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr trotz älterem Thread mir noch eine Antwort geben würdet.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2021)

Nimm die neue.








						Liquid Freezer II 360 | Multikompatibler AiO CPU-Wasserkühler | ARCTIC
					

Die leistungsfähige und multikompatible AiO-CPU-Wasserkühlung Liquid Freezer II ist perfekt auf die Bedürfnisse von Gamern und anspruchsvollen Nutzer…




					www.arctic.de


----------

